
Xiaomi Mi Mix review–This is what the future of smartphones looks like - mnmlsm
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/11/xiaomi-mi-mix-review-this-is-what-the-future-of-smartphones-looks-like/
======
shakna
A very cool concept phone, and everything I've come to expect from Xiaomi.

That being said, the speaker design raises a lot of questions in my mind,
foremost: If I turn the volume up, and play a couple hours of music, what are
the chances I'll break some components?

~~~
pjc50
Fairly low? Why do you think they'd be bad enough to release a self-
destructing phone? What in particular about the design concerns you?

~~~
shakna
> At that point, you start to feel the vibrating metal frame through the rest
> of the phone.

As for the testing and quality: its a concept phone they aren't selling
internationally. They can take some risks.

Considering Apple has finally acknowledged dropping an iPhone can break some
of the solder work, I wouldn't be surprised if applying mechanical stress to a
frame for long periods of time could be detrimental.

------
pawadu
Found it interesting that they have palm rejection at the sides but not at the
top. Is it to not interfere with the pull down menu?

------
pjc50
> Forget about buying it, though—Xiaomi is selling the Mi Mix in China only

Xiaomi don't appear to _market_ in the West, but that doesn't mean you can't
buy their stuff from the usual array of websites. Which appear to list this
phone.

It also looks like it will work on the popular LTE bands in the UK, and
probably much of Europe.

------
tluyben2
> The bezel looks like it's from a scifi movie ...

All modern scifi movies have these completely transparent phones/tablets. If
you have light in the back those would be unusable it seems. The Xiaomi phone
looks just like the next iteration of making phones bigger screen wise,
thinner and bezel-less.

